# Owed to the Spell Chequer



## Wraithguard (Mar 24, 2006)

_Owed to the Spell Chequer _

I halve a spelling chequer 
It came with my pea sea 
It plane lee marques four my revue 
Miss steaks aye ken knot sea 


Eye ran this poem threw it 
Your sure reel glad two no 
It's vary polished in it's weigh 
My chequer tolled me sew 


A chequer is a bless sing 
It freeze yew lodes of thyme 
It helps me awl stiles two reed 
And aides mi when aye rime 


To rite with care is quite a feet 
Of witch won should be proud 
And wee mussed dew the best wee can 
Sew flaws are knot aloud 

And now bee cause my spelling 
is checked with such grate flare 
Their are know faults with in my cite 
Of nun eye am a wear 

Each frays come posed up on my screen 
Eye trussed to be a joule 
The chequer poured o'er every word 
To cheque sum spelling rule 

That's why aye brake in two averse 
My righting wants too pleas 
Sow now ewe sea wye aye dew prays 
Such soft wear for pea seas

___________________________

What do you think?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Mar 24, 2006)

*can't think to write anything for laughing and crying so hard*

   

Dude, you're twisted.


----------



## Wolfshead (Mar 25, 2006)

Very good. Dragged a bit towards the end, though


----------



## Wraithguard (Mar 25, 2006)

I could have sworn I clicked "New Thread" in The Prancing Pony. It didn't occur to me until I had chosen "Submit" until the words Stuff and Bother slapped me in the face.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Mar 25, 2006)

Wraithguard said:


> What do you think?



Damned clever, and must have taken a lot of work! That's the thing about spell checkers — as long as the word is correctly spelled, they don't give a fig (nor can they) about incorrect use of homonyms or syntax (or should I have said sin tacks).


----------



## Wraithguard (Mar 25, 2006)

I have a collegue of mine (wouldn't call him much else  ) to whom I showed this go off and put it in his blog with no reference to me at all.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Mar 25, 2006)

ouch. Well I could tell ya what _I_ would do about something like that, but... Well. I guess I like to let people think I'm just cute a little kitty long enough for them to forget about the claws.  

I must say, you really did a fine job with that. Makes me read everything a bit more closely*... Not that I would know _anything_ about how all that works... 

Good job. Really. =^.^=

*laughing at self but refuses to change it.


----------



## Wraithguard (Mar 25, 2006)

Many thanks to whomever moved this.

I look back and realized that this is the first of my works to ever be read by a TTFer! I could have sworn I let someone read something else but no! I did sort of intend this poem as a joke when I started but it turned out as more so I eliminated the unnecessary parts and emerged with this.


----------



## Uminya (Mar 31, 2006)

*rolls around laughing*

You need to get that copyrighted, seriously!


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Apr 1, 2006)

Here's one that I didn't do, that is public domain:

===============================

Wants pawn term, dare worsted ladel gull how lift wetter murder inner ladle cordage honor itch offer lodge dock florist. Disc ladle gull orphan worry ladle rat cluck wetter putty ladle rat hut, end fur disc raison, pimple cauldron ladle rat rotten hut.

Wan moaning, rat rotten hut's murder colder inset. "Ladle rat rotten hut, heresy ladle basking winsome burden barter end shirker cockles. Tick disc ladle basking tudor cordage off year groin murder hoe lifts honor udder site other florist. Shaker lake, dun stopper laundry wrote, end yonder no sorghum stenches dun stopper torque wet strainers."

"Hoe cake, murder," resplendent ladle rat rotten hut, end ticker lickle basking and stuttered oft.

Honor wrote tudor cordage off year groin murder, ladle rat rotten hut mitten anomalous woof. "Wail, wail, wail," set disc wicket woof, "evanescent ladle rat rotten hut! Wares putty ladle gull goring wizard ladle basking?"

"Aroma goring tumor groin murder's," reprisal ladle gull. "Grammar's seeking bet. Armor ticking air burden barter end shirker cockles."

"Oh hoe! Heifer blessing woke," setter wicket woof butter taught tomb shelf, "Oil tickle shirt court tudor cordage off ear groin murder -- oil ketchup wetter letter, end den, oh bore!"

Soda wicket woof tucker shirt court, end whinney retched a cordage off ear groin murder, picket inner window an sore debtor pore oil worming worse line inner bet. Inner flesh disc abdominal woof lipped honor betting adder rope. Zany pool dawn a groin murder's nut cup end gnat gun, any curdle dope inner bet.

Inner ladle wile, ladle rat rotten hut a raft adder cordage an ranker dough ball.

"Comb ink, sweat hard," setter wicket woof disgracing is verse. Ladle rat rotten hut entity bet rum end stud buyer groin murder's bet.

"Oh grammar!" crater ladle gull, "wart bag icer gut! A nervous sausage bag ice!"

"Butter do lucky chew whiff, doll ink," whisker disc ratchet woof whither wickert small.

"Oh grammar, water bag noisy got! A nervous suture anomalous prognosis!"

"Butter do small your whiff," inserter woof, ants mouse worse waddling.

"Oh grammar, water bag mousey got! A nervous suture bag mouse!"

Daze worry on forget nut gull's lest warts. Oil off ear sudden, trolling offer carvers an sprinkling otter bet, disc curl an bloat Thursday woof ceased pore ladle rat rotten hut an garbled erupt.

Mural: Yonder no sorghum stenches shut ladle gulls stopper torque wet strainers.

===============================

What is the grammatical principle(s?) on which this wordy wonder is written? 

Barley


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (May 19, 2007)

*dusts off her grave digger badge*

Here's to good things! May they not be so easily set aside and forgotten.

If you're still out there somewhere, Rai, might you consider allowing me the honor of making a copy of your poem for my own keeping?


----------



## Starbrow (Jun 4, 2007)

Ditto for me too. I'd like to share it with some students of mine.


----------

